# Who sang that Dies Bildnis?



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I need help in recalling certain performance of famous tenor aria from _Die Zauberflote_.

Perhaps looking at the title you thought I have unlabaled recording to identify - no, it won't be so easy.

Listening to _Dies Bildnis_ today, I had sudden reminescence of rendition I've heard once while checking out various versions of that aria on YouTube and which I loved (I suppose), rather long time ago - long enough to forget it well. Here is all I can remember about it: it was sung by somewhat non-Mozartian tenor. It doesn't mean it was somebody like Mario del Monaco, but I believe it wasn't entirely idiomatic performance. This tenor, while having lyric qualities, sung in more heroic king of way, in a manner not far from di Stefano (I can't be sure if he was Italian, though). The most striking part of it, the one that came to me today so strangely, was the very ending of the aria - the climax was a true expressive outburst of tender passion in the _cavaliere_ kind of way. The last "ewig wäre sie dann mein" almost blasted out of him. I mean no over-the-top exaggeration though. ANother thing, I'm ALMOST certain that this tenor was from the classic opera recordings period, that is 40's-60's kind of man.

I hope somebody might take the right guess.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Not much to go by. Maybe it's best for you to systematically rule out the potential Taminos.

When you said lyrical/heroic - I was thinking Schlock but it's little more than a stab in the dark. 
Non-Mozartian? Rosvaenge did a fair bit of Italian work. Wunderlich and Kullman dabbled in everything.

I guess you could say that Dermota, Haefliger and Ludwig were 'Mozartian'.

Who else? Simoneau, Kozub and Gedda are from that era - they weren't the first names to come to mind but who knows?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I think the stab in the dark hit the target, there are three different version of the aria by Schock on YT and this is probably the one I remembered, with the particular note at 3:34-35 that came in a flashback yesterday:






SO TANKS BORTHA

(feeling a little bit stupid about my description now, wasn't really a spot on).


----------

